# Warning - Noob Question



## Motozulu (25 Jan 2013)

probably to the Nth degree .

Got home after my snow ride and the plastic plate that stops your chain mangling your rear spokes from the largest cog (I don't even know what it's called) is flopping about as the wheel spins, all the clips that attach it to the spokes seem kernackered and it just won't hold it's position - giving a horrible gyroscope effect and scraping noise.

Had the rear wheel off and was tempted to cut the thing off. I have'nt though - would this be a bad idea? is it really needed or as long as you have the rear mech set correctly could my bike live without it? I'm guessing that if I do need it then it'll be rear cassette off to fit a new one?

Ta muchly for any advice.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2013)

You're talking about the pie plate.
It's to stop the derailleur from going into the spokes. You are correct in saying that if the rear mech is set correctly then it's not needed. 
Just get rid.


----------



## Motozulu (25 Jan 2013)

Brilliant - thanks for that. the pie plate will be in the bin shortly.


----------



## 02GF74 (25 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> It's to stop the derailleur from going into the spokes.
> .


 
you sure about that? the bottom part of the cage is the most likely to go into the spokes and that is too far away to be saved by the spoke protector.

I thought it was to stop the chain jamming in between the casseettee and spokes should the chain come off.

but as you say, if the mech is correctly adjusted, that should not happen (but it does on rare occassions).

I take them off.


----------



## billflat12 (26 Jan 2013)

hi that spoke protector is also known by some as a dork disc, i used to cut all mine off, they do protect the drive side spokes from being chewed by the chain , once had an 8speed cassette fitted to a hybrid with a wider than normal ratio spacing onto the big cog , found that the limit screw never prevented the chain from jumping off an jamming between the spokes on the odd occasion, only cure was adjusting limit screw from using that big cog. ( it was a big nightmare replacing all the damaged spokes hidden behind the cassette when i eventually changed it )


----------



## Motozulu (27 Jan 2013)

Thanks all - it's off as it was broken anyway.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Jan 2013)

Motozulu said:


> Thanks all - it's off as it was broken anyway.


good. it needs binning at the same time as the wheel reflectors imo.


----------



## screenman (27 Jan 2013)

In most cases before the chain drops behind the largest sprocket the rear mech would have hit the plastic disc. If you put your bike on that gear you will see what I mean, there is also dishing in the wheel so the top of the mech would be the part to hit first.

Keep the rear mech properly adjusted and you will not hopefully have any problems. Often problems come not so much by adjustment going out as such more of the rear mech bending or twisting slightly after a fall.

Of course nobody on here would ever do so, but if you do ever lay your bike down try and do it on the opposite side to the rear mech.

Simples.


----------



## rudis_dad (19 Feb 2013)

Dork discs to be removed immediately upon purchase, along with any and all reflectors and bell.


----------



## CopperCyclist (19 Feb 2013)

Can you get rid of it without removing the cassette though? I have no tools to remove a cassette, though I would like to get rid of the pie plate on my MTB!


----------



## 02GF74 (19 Feb 2013)

CopperCyclist said:


> Can you get rid of it without removing the cassette though? I have no tools to remove a cassette, though I would like to get rid of the pie plate on my MTB!


 
what kind of question is that? It should be pretty obvious the answer is no as the hole in the dork disc is smaller than the cassette.

You can use a pair of wire cutters to break it - technically not the same as removing it as you will have destroyed it in the process.


----------



## CopperCyclist (20 Feb 2013)

02GF74 said:


> what kind of question is that? It should be pretty obvious the answer is no as the hole in the dork disc is smaller than the cassette.
> 
> You can use a pair of wire cutters to break it - technically not the same as removing it as you will have destroyed it in the process.



The amount of people that have suggested 'get rid of it straight away' on this and other threads made me think I was missing a trick. I would have thought most of the people asking on beginner forums not knowing what it is wouldn't have the tools of the know how to remove it in that case.


----------



## rudis_dad (20 Feb 2013)

CopperCyclist said:


> The amount of people that have suggested 'get rid of it straight away' on this and other threads made me think I was missing a trick. I would have thought most of the people asking on beginner forums not knowing what it is wouldn't have the tools of the know how to remove it in that case.


 
The absolute rage that you should feel at having one of these monstrosities fitted should imbue you with the strength to rip it off with your bare hands.

Failing that some tin-snips, wire cutters, or even a decent set of scessors should do the trick...


----------



## Cubist (20 Feb 2013)

Snips FTW. Destructive removal.


----------



## 02GF74 (20 Feb 2013)

CopperCyclist said:


> The amount of people that have suggested 'get rid of it straight away' on this and other threads made me think I was missing a trick. I would have thought most of the people asking on beginner forums not knowing what it is wouldn't have the tools of *the know how to remove it in that case*.


 
then those people should stay in doors in dark and quiet room and be kept away from bikes. it is hardly rocket science - you don't neet to be Dr Steven "the hawk" Hawkins to figure it out.


----------



## CopperCyclist (21 Feb 2013)

02GF74 said:


> then those people should stay in doors in dark and quiet room and be kept away from bikes. it is hardly rocket science - you don't neet to be Dr Steven "the hawk" Hawkins to figure it out.



I disagree. Casette removal isn't something I'd tackle without research.


----------



## rudis_dad (21 Feb 2013)

CopperCyclist said:


> I disagree. Casette removal isn't something I'd tackle without research.


But as has already been pointed out, you don't need to remove the cassette to get it off. Snips/scissors/stanley knife. Unless of course you plan on replacing it at a later stage.


----------



## Motozulu (22 Feb 2013)

Yes I basically removed mine via the gift of rage and the vandal that must be in my blood. 

Pair of old tin snips did the job - s'pose I'll have to get around to removing the bell next.


----------

